# Jennifer Hudson for MAC



## Vincent Jackson (Nov 3, 2011)

I was just thinking- wouldn't it be great if she had a collection? just like the Fantasia one? What do you think it color scheme would be? I'm thinking oscar gold with burgandy- what do you think?






















  	------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  	Every day may not be good,but there's something good in every day.

basketball shoes spongebob squarepants shoes griffey 1 blue


----------



## sss215 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is cool,  not quite icon yet... she still has some years I think and I really believe she should sing classics and standards to help her out with that (but that's just me, lol)

  	anyway. i would love to see some quads and some blushes besides raizin, which is always mentioned in stories about what she is wearing on her face. when i think of j-hud makeup, i imagine a bronze on the eye, liner, tangerine or deep berry on the lips. her skin always looks beautiful!

  	make-up artist tia dantzler keeps jennifer's face BEAT, in a simple and gorgeous way. a trademark is that tia really makes jen's eyes stand out, which is great since she doesn't have alot of lid space.  i am really interested  to see what MAC would come up with, if this were to happen one day.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 11, 2011)

I thnk J Hud's makeup always look classic and clean.  It's consistently dreamy and flawless which I love.  How...ever.... I'd love to see her spice it up once in a while!  Though beautiful, her makeup often looks the same to me.  I'd love to see a pink lip on her or a smoked out intense blue shadow.  I dig having a signature look, but she's young and would look fantastic in colorful looks outside of her current comfort zone.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 11, 2011)

lol... I re-read the original post, and clearly did not answer the question at. all.

  	I think the colorstory would include golds, bronzes, neutrals, browns, charcoals, navies, false lashes, and a repromote of one of the lipsticks from the N collection.  :-\  Based on her current look, I don't see enough variety there for a truly inspiring collection.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 12, 2011)

StyleBlack said:


> lol... I re-read the original post, and clearly did not answer the question at. all.
> 
> I think the colorstory would include golds, bronzes, neutrals, browns, charcoals, navies, false lashes, and a repromote of one of the lipsticks from the N collection.  :-\  Based on her current look, I don't see enough variety there for a truly inspiring collection.



 	I know what you mean, but MAC tends to pull alot of inspiration from the work of the entertainer for their icon collections.  Like for Liza Manelli's, they stuck to the traditional red lip and nail, but her palettes were pretty colorful, and not very Liza.

  	Some times Jen wears a bold lip.  But you are right its all safe, most makeup for black women in the media, outside of videoes,  is safe, overall except for Nicki, of course.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love Jennifer as a singer.  I could not picture her in a MAC cosmetic campaign.  I think she is better off sticking to her position as a spokesperson for Avon.  Jennifer in her makeup style is not over the top like many of the other spokespersons from MAC are such as Eve, Missy Elliott, Li'l Kim.  Her makeup style is very natural and demure.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 22, 2011)

Quote:


sss215 said:


> I know what you mean, but MAC tends to pull alot of inspiration from the work of the entertainer for their icon collections.  Like for Liza Manelli's, they stuck to the traditional red lip and nail, but her palettes were pretty colorful, and not very Liza.



 	Good point about MAC pulling inspiration from the artists' body of work.  I definitely don't think Jen has enough of a body of work yet to warrant any kind of collection :-\


----------

